# Slingshot Of The Month - Jun 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And the winners this month are:

In first place, Mckee with his Eagle slingshot










Second place honours go to Flippinout for his Antler Hybrid










Third place goes to the one and only Rapier for his Hype-x Altoid


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats fella's !

Looking forward to the next SOTM.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

all well deserved!! congrats everyone


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations guys. Well done all!


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

congrats to the winers


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Capital effort gentlemen. Congratulations.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done lads! All very nice shooters..


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well done to the winners and everyone who got nominated for making something awesome!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations McGee, well done! Congrats the rest of you fellas. It's difficult to vote.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great, great job to everyone...remember you are only as good as your last "at bat" Next month is a new one. Repeat!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Winners!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitaciones mi buen amigo McKee, ya era hora, Cobgratulations!

también a los demas nominados y ganadores, felicidades!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to McKee, Nathan, and Rapier!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice one men


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done lads


----------

